

Show HN: How much does a non-programmer app sucks? - flimbu

Made my first web app 100% alone. As i&#x27;m not a programmer but a CEO of a startup, I feel great. But, how much does it suck? functionality, design, everything...<p>take a look at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wastats.pythonanywhere.com&#x2F;
======
metricman
You could just call yourself a programmer and be done with it. If you wrote a
program, I mean, isn't that... lots of people do it without much formal
training.

It looks like a good basic app. The layout/design stuff seems well-intentioned
but not tuned or styled. The functionality seems to include some pretty
general things, like uploading files, and displaying some database query (or
whatever).

So, good work. On the other hand, I'm not sure I want to do the NSAs job for
them by uploading my chats. I already pay my taxes...

------
auganov
Well you are one now. Actually you'll do yourself a favor thinking of yourself
as a programmer.

Anyways I don't use WhatsApp so cannot comment on functionality. Design wise:
-confusing navigation: "Start Now" and "Chat Stats" leads to the very same
page. Would be more logical to exclude it in the top bar. -bad typographical
hierarchy: info that should be emphasized is actually de-emphasized. Just
didn't know where to begin. And please limit text line width, that one long
line is just a pain to read.

I have no clue what it's doing.

------
hath995
What's it do? You might start with a better explanation of what it is and why
anyone would want to use it for whatever it does.

------
flimbu
Thanks to all of you for your comments and advice. I'll try to improve the
tool next weekend.

There is one main issue: the process of getting the chat history and uploading
is too long. I still can't figure out how to shorten it.

Thanks again!

------
coin
I pressed submit without selecting a file and got:

Internal error

Ticket issued:
wastats/134.21.203.171.2013-08-04.15-00-48.fd885357-c8af-45ce-8316-75bdffc004e2

